# Be A Virtural Walker for Rufus



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The on-line registration form for Rufus Runs 4 Rescue gives everyone the chance to be a virtual walker/runner. After your name there is a pull down menu for Registration Type> just select virtual. I will personally make sure everyone gets an official Rufus Bandana and the one and only Rufus Runs 4 Rescue 2010 silicone wrist band. I told the Board of Directors on Sunday that they should expect about 100,000 virtual walkers from GRF so I guess you guys better get busy!!! LOLOLOLOL

http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/rufus-runs/regform.html

Thank You in advance and bless you for helping.

Steve & Rufus


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

How about being a REAL walker?? I'd love to go!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Done. I'd love to be a "real" walker but am out of town that weekend. Sounds like a great event.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Nixie - it's about 25 minutes from Davis right off I80 about 5 minutes. I'll be there again of course - but no NorCal pack ;(( I'm running around crazy doing things. But it's amazing to see 250+ dogs allllllll having a good time.

NVG - sorry you can't make it ;( PM me your names as you registered as a virtual so I can make sure to get a bandana and wrist band to you.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

If you know of people who appreciate dogs near the Sacramento area, please let them know about the run. All the details can be found at www.homewardboundgoldens.org 

The dogs appreciate all of your support. Homeward Bound will be sharing the wealth with two other canine groups, King's Kastle that rescued over 20 breeding dogs from a neglectful breeder and Sacramento Independent Animal Rescuers which does incredible work with all breeds of dogs.

We are a "little shy" of the 100,000 virtual walkers that Steve promised the Board the other day!!!! Please consider registering today.

Thanks for all you do for the dogs.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Just registered! Wish I could be there in person.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm register... wish Ican also be there in person


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Just to let you know where your money is going and how it will be spent.

Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue invites smaller canine rescues to "share the wealth" of Rufus Runs for Rescue each year.

This year's beneficiaries of the run are

Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue
www.hbgrr.org 

King's Kastle (rescued many breeding Goldens from neglect in Sonoma, CA)
www.kingskastlellc.com
http://www.kingskastlellc.com/GOLDEN-RETRIEVER-CRISIS.html 

Sacramento Independent Animal Rescuers
www.siarrescue.com

The money is sent to the groups veternarian and put on account to make sure that the funds are used for the medical care of dogs in need.

Please help these worthy rescues help dogs!

Thank you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Shamelessly BUMPIN UP

C'mon and tie up your virtual tennis shoes, get your virtual water bottle, do your virtual warm up, then sit on the couch and have a pizza!!!

Go online and register today - OK??


----------

